# Lựa chọn serum cho từng loại da như thế nào?



## Crazis.vn (21/10/19)

Serum được biết đến với khả năng chăm sóc da chuyên sâu và toàn diện hơn các
sản phẩm khác.
Đặc biệt, đây là sản phẩm sử dụng hiệu quả đối với mọi lứa tuổi.
Tuy nhiên…
Vì mang trong mình khả năng đặc trị CHUYÊN SÂU.
Vậy nên sẽ không có loại Serum nào có thể bao quát hết được tất cả những vấn
đề trên cùng một lúc.
Do đó bạn cần hiểu được tình trạng da của mình để lựa chọn đúng loại Serum
thích hợp nhất.

*Da bị mụn*
Khi da bạn đang trong tình trạng bị mụn, bạn nên lựa chọn Serum chứa những
thành phần như
 Vitamin C – tăng sản xuất collagen, tăng cường quá trình sửa chữa da, giảm
viêm)
 Retinol (cũng là chất chống oxy hoá, giảm viêm)
 Kẽm (làm dịu kích ứng, điều hòa lượng dầu)
 Salicylic acid – BHA, Glycolic acid – AHA (loại bỏ những cặn bã nhờn và thu
nhỏ lỗ chân lông)
 Các thành phần này đều có tác dụng hỗ trợ đẩy mụn nhanh chóng, làm khô
cồi mụn, làm giảm nguy cơ da bị tổn thương và hình thành vết thâm.
Ngoài ra khi da bạn đang bị mụn, làn da cũng trở nên nhạy cảm và dễ bị kích ứng
hơn.
Loại Serum bạn chọn nên chứa những thành phần lành tính, có tác dụng làm dịu
da, kháng viêm như Vitamin B3, chiết xuất trà xanh, lô hội, dâu tằm hay hạt nho,
lựu.
Bạn cũng cần nhớ rằng làn da sau mụn cũng cần được chăm sóc đặc biệt.
Thành phần được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng là Vitamin B5 – chất chuyên làm
dịu, phục hồi da ửng đỏ, nhạy cảm, lại có độ dưỡng ẩm phù hợp.
Những bạn da nhạy cảm và bị mụn không nên sử dụng sản phẩm có chứa cồn,
chất tạo mùi, nên sử dụng sản phẩm với kết cấu mỏng nhẹ, thấm nhanh.
Sản phẩm gợi ý:
 Clinique acne solutions
 Cosrx BHA Blackhead Power Liquid

*Da xỉn màu, có vết thâm*
Những vấn đề liên quan đến sắc tố da như nám, tàn nhang, vết thâm, da không
đều màu,…
Nhiệm vụ của bạn chính là sử dụng những loại Serum với công dụng làm trắng, trị
thâm có chứa:
- Vitamin C giúp làm sáng da, Antiaxidants, Niacinamide, Ferulic acid – ngăn ngừa
oxy hóa làn da, hỗ trợ tăng cường hiệu quả của kem chống nắng vào ban ngày và
thúc đẩy việc sửa chữa tế bào vào ban đêm.
- Glycolic acid là thành phần giúp tẩy đi lớp tế bào da chết trên da, thúc đẩy tái tạo
tế bào da mới.
Ngoài ra những sản phẩm có chứa chiết xuất từ trà xanh, lô hội, cam thảo…
Các chất này giúp quét sạch lớp tế bào chết tồn đọng trên da, cải thiện sắc tố da
hiệu quả, tăng sức sống cho làn da.
Sản phẩm gợi ý:
 Laneige White Plus Renew
 SkinCeuticals discoloration defense

*Da lão hóa*
Với những làn da có dấu hiệu lão hóa hoặc những ai đang ở độ tuổi từ 25 trở đi…
Bạn nên bắt đầu sử dụng Serum với chức năng ngăn ngừa lão hóa.
Thành phần cơ bản mà bạn có thể thấy ở những Serum chống lão hóa đó là…
- Vitamin C – vẫn luôn được coi là một chất chống oxy hóa mạnh có thể trung hòa
các gốc tự do, tăng cường sản xuất Collagen.
Giúp cho làn da của bạn trở nên săn chắc, mịn màng và ngăn chặn hình thành của
các nếp nhăn.
- Retinol – đây là một hợp chất Vitamin A.
Với cả năng làm trẻ hóa da cực kỳ hiệu quả, có thể làm giảm nếp nhăn bằng cách
tăng tốc quá trình đổi mới của làn da.
Tuy nhiên một nhược điểm của thành phần này chính là dễ gây kích ứng cho
những bạn có làn da quá nhạy cảm.
- Niacinamide (Vitamin B3) – một chất cực kỳ tốt giúp chống oxy hóa mạnh, hỗ trợ
duy trì độ ẩm và độ đàn hồi của da.
- Coenzyme Q10 (Ubiquinone) – thành phần rất phổ biến trong các sản phẩm chăm
sóc da của châu Á.
Hiệu quả chống nhăn và giảm các nếp nhăn xung quanh mắt rất tốt.
Ngoài ra…
Trong các loại Serum chống lão hóa còn có những chất quen thuộc như Vitamin E,
AHA, BHA,… giúp tăng cường độ ẩm, làm mềm da và kích thích quá trình hình
thành da mới
Sản phẩm gợi ý cho bạn:
 Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair Synchronized Recovery Complex II
 Paula’s Choice Resist Intensive Wrinkle-Repair Retinol

*Da khô*
Với những bạn có làn da khô thì việc ưu tiên hàng đầu là bạn nên bổ sung hoạt
chất cấp ẩm chuyên sâu cho da – Hyaluronic Acid (HA), Squalane, Vitamin E,
Ceramide,…
Hoặc bạn cũng có thể chọn các sản phẩm Serum nền dầu (oil-based) giàu Oleic
acid (Omega-9) như bơ, hạnh nhân, olive,… giúp giữ ẩm rất tốt cho da.
Sản phẩm gợi ý:
 Vichy Mineral 89
 Clinique Moisture Surge Hydrating Supercharged Concentrate

*Da dầu và hỗn hợp thiên dầu*
Đối với những bạn da dầu, nên tránh sử dụng các sản phẩm serum nền dầu.
Đặc biệt là các gốc dầu có hàm lượng Omega-9 cao như dầu olive, bơ, cọ,…
Vì chúng có thể làm da bí tắc và nhờn dính hơn.
Thay vào đó bạn nên chọn các serum mỏng nhẹ, thấm nhanh, có nền nước
(water-based).
Hoặc nếu có dầu thì nên chọn những loại có hàm lượng Linoleic acid (Omega-6)
cao như hạt nho, hoa anh thảo, thìa là đen, đậu nành…
Sản phẩm gợi ý:
 Innisfree The Green Tea Seed Serum
 Neutrogena Hydro Boost Hydrating Serum

Đọc thêm nhiều bài viết của chúng mình ở Crazis.vn nhé!


----------

